# Moto E OTG



## adityak469 (Sep 26, 2014)

Opening a new thread because no one seems to replying on the Moto E thread  

So Sandisk Ultra Dual USB Drive 32 GB Pendrive - Sandisk : Flipkart.com was delivered today and well as I expected, it wasn't being detected on my Moto E. But I checked it on Galaxy S Advance, it wasn't being detected too. It works fine on a PC though. Is anything wrong with the drive?

*Is there any way to run OTG on Moto E?* ES File Explorer and Nexus File Transfer doesn't work. Any other software that I can try?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 26, 2014)

Moto E doesn't has OTG support, Dont know about S Adv.


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 26, 2014)

any workaround for the OTG thing?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 26, 2014)

Try the File Commander and its OTG plugin... -- *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobisystems.fileman&hl=en


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 26, 2014)

i dont think the hardware supports it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> i dont think the hardware supports it



exactly. Moto E's micro usb port can't supply enough power for OTG to work (and maybe not supported in kernel too  )


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 26, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> exactly. Moto E's micro usb port can't supply enough power for OTG to work (and maybe not supported in kernel too  )



yeah the main issue being a particular pin is required in the micro usb slot for otg but its missing in the moto e
i may be wrong but i remember reading about it somewhere


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 26, 2014)

*puu.sh/bOIEy/9fe36ed99b.png 


see this. there was one more app which said that my device supports OTG :O


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 27, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> i dont think the hardware supports it



Dude HP's mechanical keyboard works with it! So it does have capability to supply power. Its probably disabled in kernel. 
I'll try otg tommorow on my mom's Moto E will let you know if I can do anything.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> yeah the main issue being a particular pin is required in the micro usb slot for otg but its missing in the moto e
> i may be wrong but i remember reading about it somewhere


Its not possible (correct me if I am wrong) The same pin is used for transferring data to PC using MTP.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 27, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Its not possible (correct me if I am wrong) The same pin is used for transferring data to PC using MTP.



i know its not the same pin- otg separate and mtp separate 
dunno for sure if moto e has the otg pin or no


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 27, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Dude HP's mechanical keyboard works with it! So it does have capability to supply power. Its probably disabled in kernel.
> I'll try otg tommorow on my mom's Moto E will let you know if I can do anything.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



waiting for you to reply


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 9, 2014)

Me too waiting.. Any update?


----------

